

A Family of Algorithms for Scalable Decentralized Data Distribution - littleidea
http://www.ssrc.ucsc.edu/Papers/honicky-ipdps04.pdf

======
littleidea
Because you haven't lived until you implement a distributed key-value store.

------
jasonwatkinspdx
This work has been superseded by a later paper:

<http://www.ssrc.ucsc.edu/Papers/weil-sc06.pdf>

